# what does an air cannon sound like?



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

I am thinking about building an air cannon for 2010, but I'd like to know what sound they produce. I've seen videos online, but from what I can tell the microphones are not able to capture the true sound that is generated. 

So, my questions are : What is the best way to describe the noise that an air cannon makes? AND How much does it vary based on the size and model of air cannon?

I am looking for something that will make a huge BOOM, like you would expect from a cannon on a pirate ship - is this the right device?

Thanks in advance
Charlie


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

People seem to have different opinions of what an air cannon is. References on the forums often make it sound like an air cannon should make noise. Normally, an air cannon is like a potato launcher...that shoots t-shirts, or whatever. It's either made to launch something skyward or it's made to create a really big blast of air with a big whoosh....startling someone walking by with a lot of air.

You're looking for something I've always referred to as a Boom Stick.


----------



## charlie (Jul 9, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> People seem to have different opinions of what an air cannon is. References on the forums often make it sound like an air cannon should make noise. Normally, an air cannon is like a potato launcher...that shoots t-shirts, or whatever. It's either made to launch something skyward or it's made to create a really big blast of air with a big whoosh....startling someone walking by with a lot of air.
> 
> You're looking for something I've always referred to as a Boom Stick.


Thanks for the clarification. Yes - my primary goal is a loud BOOM. A rush of air would be a bonus, but not necessary. I did a quick search for boomsticks without much luck. Is there another name that they would go by? What is the difference between an air cannon and a boomstick from a design standpoint?

charlie


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Im not sure of what you are calling a boom stick. I worked at a haunt a few years back that had a cannon. They made it from an oxygen bottle. They cut off the bottom, and drilled out the top (after taking off the nozzle) so it was just the right diameter for a shotgun shell. The shells were prepared in advance with only powder and wadding (I think they used spanish moss) It was a great bang! the striking was done with a hammer. The cannon faced away from the crowd (90 degree angle). 
I would never do this, but it scared the crap out of me everytime it went off.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

how about this?
http://www.birdcontrolpro.com/bird_...4_cannon.htm?gclid=CPakuYyMmaACFQnxDAodtR9qaw


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*air cannons get my vote*

I ran 3 of them in my house last year. I worried about over killed but positioned right, they got the biggest scares. They are loud and powerful. They dont make a boom sound but its loud. Especially in a confined area. A must have.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Try this link. I have not tried this. but the video of it sounded good. You could add a bigger piece of pipe to the exhaust. That should give it a deeper tone.

http://www.mychemistryteacher.org/LabSheets/Acad Physics/Projects/Make13_Boomstick.pdf


----------

